# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Somatostatin-Analoga Studie in MHH-Hannover

## Hans W

Nach OP 2003,Bestrahlung 2005 und 3fach Hormonbehandelung 2007 bis Dez. 2008 ist mein PSA weiter angestiegen z.Z.0.30. Mein Urologe hat mir die Teilnahme an obiger Studie empfohlen. Ich befinde mich z.Z. in der zweiten Phase der Spritzentheraphi (6 x 1x monatlich). Ist jemand der an  dieser Studie ebenfals teilnimt, wenn ja könnte man über Erfahrungen und Nbenwirkungen sich Austauschen.

----------


## Hans W

> hallo hanns w
> 
> ich bin mitglied der shg  promann-hamburg und auch das mitglied...klaus....
> 
> er nimmt seit einiger zeit an der studie in hannover teil.
> 
> er hat erfahrungswerte.
> am besten nimmt man verbindung mit unseren vorstand...herr rudolf stratmann auf.
> 
> ...


hallo manni, wie können wir in Verbindung kommen? Meine E-Mail: H.Walendy@gmx.de

----------

